# Fused Flavours - StrawB Crunch



## Vitblitz (31/1/18)

Hi Guys, 

Im am lucky enough to have FUSED FLAVOURS as a local e-Juice company in PMB, Natal. 

The whole range is just amazing, the proof is in the product.

*Fused Flavours*
Manufacturer of Premium E-Liquid Wholesale inquiries 
info@fusedflavours.co.za
www.Fusedflavours.co.za
https://www.instagram.com/fused_flavours/

Company:Fused Flavours
Product Name: StrawB Crunch
Product Image:



Reviewer: Vitblitz

Mod: _Noisy Cricket_ II-25
Watts/Volts: 50-60W

Atomiser: Dead Rabbit RDA
Coil Resistance: 0.30 Claptons 2.5 6 wraps
Wicking Material: Cotton Bacon 

Strength: 2Mg
Blend: 70Vg 30Pg
Price: R150 p/30 ml
Website: http://www.fusedflavours.co.za/

Website blurb:
Sweet toasted corn cereal in a bowl
of strawberry milk. A complex
cereal vape with a strawberry milk
inhale and toasted corn cereal
on the exhale

Reviewer Notes: So smooth, so complex, on point as per profile. 100%

Similar to: But way better Wurl'd by MiLC

Avoid if: You don't like amazing juice  Nah really if you dont like strawberry, cereal or milk.

5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sachin1804 (31/1/18)

Hey there.... I managed to pick up a bottle at Premium Vapes. And, oh my word, this juice is just amaaaazing. Best cereal vape I've tasted to date. The strawberry milk has to be the best in the business. And the toasted cereal notes is to die for. The smoothness just amazes me. And the wife and kids love the aroma it gives off... Lol. Well done to the mixer. Hopefully we get some 120ml bottles soon. 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vitblitz (31/1/18)

Sachin1804 said:


> Hey there.... I managed to pick up a bottle at Premium Vapes. And, oh my word, this juice is just amaaaazing. Best cereal vape I've tasted to date. The strawberry milk has to be the best in the business. And the toasted cereal notes is to die for. The smoothness just amazes me. And the wife and kids love the aroma it gives off... Lol. Well done to the mixer. Hopefully we get some 120ml bottles soon.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk



Hey man, thanks for the reply. Yes I got it at premium vapes and I think Vape Co, has it too.

I agree man, this Juice is aaaamazing!

They have an awesome range and Strawb and DEWP are the two new ones, if you like Honey melon and Pineapple with a bit of coolness then DEWP is the bomb,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

